# The Incredible Banana



## STEELADDICTION (Mar 6, 2005)

After Reading this, you'll NEVER look at a banana in 
the same way again.


>Bananas: Containing three natural sugars - sucrose, 
>fructose and glucose - combined with fiber, a banana 
>gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of 
>energy. Research has proven that just two bananas 
>provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute 
>workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit 
>with the world's leading athletes. 
> 
>But energy isn't the only way a banana can help us 
>keep fit. It can also help overcome or prevent a 
>substantial number of illnesses and conditions, 
>making it a must to add to our daily diet. 
> 
>Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by 
>MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many 
>felt much better after eating a banana.This is because 
>bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the 
>body converts into serotonin, known to make you 
>relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel 
>happier. 
> 
>PMS: Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 
>it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can 
>affect your mood. 
> 
>Anemia: High in iron, bananas can stimulate the 
>production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in 
>cases of anemia. 
> 
>Blood Pressure: This unique tropical fruit is 
>extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making 
>it the perfect to beat blood pressure. So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed 
>the banana industry to make official claims for the 
>fruit's ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure 
>and stroke. 
> 
>Brain Power: 200 students at a Twickenham (Middlesex) 
>school were helped through their exams this year by 
>eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a 
>bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown 
>that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning 
>by making pupils more alert. 
> 
>Constipation: High in fiber, including bananas in the 
>diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to 
>overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives. 
> 
>Hangovers: One of the quickest ways of curing a 
>hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with 
>honey. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help 
>of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, 
>while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system. 
> 
>Heartburn: Bananas have a natural antacid effect in 
>the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating 
>a banana for soothing relief. 
> 
>Morning Sickness: Snacking on bananas between meals 
>helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning 
>sickness. 
> 
>Mosquito bites: Before reaching for the insect bite 
>cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside 
>of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly 
>successful at reducing swelling and irritation. 
> 
>Nerves: Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm 
>the nervous system. 
> 
>Overweight and at work: Studies at the Institute of 
>Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to 
>gorging on comfort food like chocolate and crisps. 
>Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found 
>the most obese were more likely to be in high-pressure 
>jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid 
>panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our 
>blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate 
>foods every two hours to keep levels steady. 
> 
>Ulcers: The banana is used as the dietary food against 
>intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and 
>smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be 
>eaten without distress in over-chronicler cases. It 
>also neutralizes over-acidity and reduces irritation 
>by coating the lining of the stomach. 
> 
>Temperature control: Many other cultures see bananas 
>as a cooling fruit that can lower both the 
>physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. 
>In Thailand, for example, pregnant women eat bananas to 
>ensure their baby is born with a cool temperature. 
> 
>Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD): Bananas can help 
>SAD sufferers because they contain the natural mood 
>enhancer, tryptophan. 
> 
>Smoking: Bananas can also help people trying to give 
>up smoking The B6, B12 they contain, as well as the 
>potassium and magnesium found in them, help the body 
>recover from the effects of nicotine withdrawal. 
> 
>Stress: Potassium is a vital mineral, which helps 
>normalize the heartbeat, sends oxygen to the brain 
>and regulates your body's water balance. When we are 
>stressed, our metabolic rate rises, thereby reducing 
>our potassium levels. These can be rebalanced with 
>the help of a high-potassium banana snack. 
> 
>Strokes: According to research in The New England 
>Journal of Medicine, eating bananas as part of a 
>regular diet can cut the risk of having a stroke by 
>as much as 40%. 
> 
>Warts: Those keen on natural alternatives swear that 
>if you want to kill off a wart, take a piece of 
>banana skin and place it on the wart, with the yellow 
>side out. Carefully hold the skin in place with a 
>plaster or surgical tape. 
> 
>So, a banana really is a natural remedy for many ills. 
>When you compare it to an apple, it has four times 
>the protein, twice the carbohydrate, three times the 
>phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and 
>twice the other vitamins and minerals. It is also 
>rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods 
>around. So, maybe it's time to change that well-known 
>phrase so that we say, A banana a day keeps the 
>doctor away!


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 7, 2005)

Good info -- I love bananas but generally stay away from them due to the high glucose -- but before or after a workout it sounds ideal!


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 7, 2005)

Bananas have always been a favorite fruit of mine.  Regardless of their health value.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 7, 2005)

for a minute there i thought this was gonna be some erotic video


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 7, 2005)

Dude, if that went through my mind I WOULDN'T have clicked on the thread!


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 7, 2005)

Apes eat them and look how strong they get.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 7, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Apes eat them and look how strong they get.



they will also eat and fuck their own children


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> they will also eat and fuck their own children



First it was "a hyena has a huge clitoris" now this?


----------



## jsjs24 (Mar 7, 2005)

I always throw a banana in my protein shakes.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> they will also eat and fuck their own children


That was more information than I needed.

So, I guess eating bananas makes you crazy?


----------



## Diesel (Mar 8, 2005)

i love bananas i didnt know they do that much though i might bring a banna to school for pre workout every day


----------

